# Found this gem yesterday while re-routing some gas pipe



## Rnicplumb (Dec 30, 2011)

And I thought saddle valves for an ice maker were bad......


----------



## east-indy (Mar 11, 2012)

WTF?? Did you remove the ductape from it before you took the pic? haha


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Rnicplumb said:


> And I thought saddle valves for an ice maker were bad......
> 
> View attachment 16300



I've never seen one of those before. Where'd you buy it?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Seen them here in Chicagoland area, installed by the gas company!


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Never seen that before! But has to be one of the stupidest things


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

Woooow LOL never cease to amaze


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Bushings to boot...I know you can use them if exposed but why?


----------



## Rnicplumb (Dec 30, 2011)

MarkToo said:


> I've never seen one of those before. Where'd you buy it?


I removed it from a house I'm working at. I'm not sure where someone could acquire such a dangerous fitting


----------



## Rnicplumb (Dec 30, 2011)

RealCraftsMan said:


> Bushings to boot...I know you can use them if exposed but why?


Bushings are illegal here in MA, hidden or exposed


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Rnicplumb said:


> Bushings are illegal here in MA, hidden or exposed


 





Our code also prohibits bushings in gas piping.


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Our code also prohibits bushings in gas piping.


I'm pretty sure same here in nyc


----------



## Nate21 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wow, that's scary! I don't know how some people sleep at nite...


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*saddle connections*

saddle connections..
they are all over our town.... almost one in 5 homes
have them installed for gas grills or gas logs....

the gas company used to install them back in the
50s and now everyone is stuck with them...
we find them mostly in basements and sometimes in crawl spaces.

When I see them nearby as we are
doing a water heater change out, 
I slow down and be extra careful :yes:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

wow I wonder how long its been there ?


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

As Mark said. The gas company used to "give" the homeowner a yard light or gas grill and this is how they would do it. Saddle it and run copper under ground to said free thingy.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Titan Plumbing said:


> As Mark said. The gas company used to "give" the homeowner a yard light or gas grill and this is how they would do it. Saddle it and run copper under ground to said free thingy.



Not to far underground here. First rime I saw the gas light setup the customer broke it with a rake, while cleaning here yard. I thought they were messing with me when I asked what it was.:laughing:


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

Most of the saddle valves on gs lines here were installed back in the 60's and 70's during the height of the yard gas light rage.

Although most of them were 3/8" ips installed at the gas meter we have seen them upto 1" ips being used and most were installed by the gas company.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Haven't seen one of those yet!:no: I thought it was a scaffolding bracket at first glance.


----------

